# If Cockapoo's ruled the world....



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I forgot - they do already! (our world anyway!)


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

so cute


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Love it


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

What a lovely photo - it made me smile and yes cockapoos do rule the world


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - fab picture!! Roles reversed indeed! X


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Ah hahaha!! I love this! It's like Dudley has put him to bed and is saying "good boy, night night"

Tilly thinks someone else sleeping in her crate sounds like a good idea.....

x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

BEST PICTURE EVER!!!!! 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Dudley is a smart boy I better not let Molly see this don't want her getting any ideas Good thing is I would never fit in her crate


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Class picture!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Clever Dudley - a crate the perfect answer to child control... not sure I'd get my 6 fooot3 monster squashed into, one though


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Love this photo 

Dawn Dudley looks fab, you do an amazing job with his coat , it's gorgeous 

Look forward to meeting you both soon!! 

xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha too cute! and yes they do rule our worlds...now if they ran the whole world it would be one big cuddle fest!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great picture.....Dudley looks quite bemused 'what are you doing in there mum, you plonker'! Written all over his face.


----------



## Twinkle Toes (Apr 27, 2013)

Fab! Love it!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Cat 53 said:


> Great picture.....Dudley looks quite bemused 'what are you doing in there mum, you plonker'! Written all over his face.


LOL, is my son in the crate! (I wouldn't fit!), think Dudley is probably quite used to my son doing daft things anyway.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

mairi1 said:


> Love this photo
> 
> Dawn Dudley looks fab, you do an amazing job with his coat , it's gorgeous
> 
> ...


Thanks Mairi, yes his coat does look nice in this picture, you would never guess it is so thick and woolly underneath. I keep thinking I will cut it all back then when it's looking good I think i'll keep it for a bit longer... mind you I took this a few weeks ago and think I have cut it back a little since.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Clever Dudley - a crate the perfect answer to child control... not sure I'd get my 6 fooot3 monster squashed into, one though


Yes I did think it would be a good idea, but not sure what Ofsted would say if I had a row of crates lined up in the playroom! you just need a kennel and run for your monster!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

DB1 said:


> Yes I did think it would be a good idea, but not sure what Ofsted would say if I had a row of crates lined up in the playroom! you just need a kennel and run for your monster!


Perhaps you could sell it as a role play scenario?
I'm thinking doggy day care or home from home boarding would be the solution for my monster


----------

